# My next CNC project - a PrintNC router



## David_R8 (May 11, 2021)

I've been jonesing for a CNC router for a while now.
Two main criteria
1) it had to fit on a 2' x3' table...my welding table.
2) it had to be able to mill aluminum with decent results.
Looked at all the options from OpenBuilds, to Scienci to DIY.
On a DIY CNC Facebook group I ran across the PrintNC design. Scaleable, open source, (I'm a big proponent of open source), fully supported by a user/builder base.
https://threedesign.store/

The preferred system for the machine is LinuxCNC. I'm complete Linux noob let alone LinuxCNC. GRBL is another option but I wanted to go with the tried and true. I found a cheap used Dell desktop tonight and installed Linux and LinuxCNC.
Well I tried to...until I ran into a problem.
Remember that user base? One kind fellow walked me through command-line inputs to delete disk partitions like I was an old hand.
And it worked. I have the control PC all setup.
On to the building of the machine.


----------



## ShawnR (May 11, 2021)

@David_R8 Did you look at using your CNC plasma unit as a CNC router? If/when I get to doing mine, that is kind of my plan but seeing as I know little of the road you have been down, not sure if it is reasonable.

My reasoning for thinking it would be an easy (relatively) conversion is this.....
X-Y hardware and software would be the same and already done
G code for spindle speed is used for plasma on/off and could become router up/down. Router does not have to turn on and off, just move up and down, therefore the same GCode could perform that function.
Watching DAC's videos, he converted the Gcode, then went in and modified the commands slightly to accommodate his unit and project. Do you need to do this too or is the different software you are using getting around this?
I would think replacing the torch holder you are using with a base for a trim router and then a height mechanism would be the only hardware mods required. A small air cylinder would be a relatively easy lift mechanism but then you are adding an air source requirement. Air solenoids are easy to work with though. I am picturing fixed depth though....maybe varying the height within a project will get a little more complex but then the stepper motor is the best option.  Since CAM programs vary heights very precisely anyways, it seems easy (remember, coming from me who knows nothing about actually doing any of this, ...)
Or maybe you just want to keep wood and metal separate..?

I agree with you 100% on open source technology.  I think that was the dominate reason for going with FreeCAD over Fusion 360 when I decided it was time to learn to use a CAD package. Since Autodesk has altered their original marketing strategy to limiting hobby users to 1 year, I wondered if after 1 year, they will start charging, or reducing the hobby level features till users in that bracket have to purchase something. They may be counting on those that have dedicated the time to learn it, unwilling to leave it, a common marketing principle, I believe. Programs such as Firefox, OpenOffice, GIMP rival their commercial equivalents in every aspect, from features to support.  Don't get me wrong...if someone uses a program lots, it may be well worth it to purchase but I tend to drift in and out on interests so don't want to purchase software that is seldom used or used for a month and sit unused till the license expires....but now I am straying from this thread.....

Whatever you decide to do, I am looking forward to another well documented, researched, build project thread by David.   

Thanks
Regards,
Shawno


----------



## gerritv (May 11, 2021)

I can't picture long term support using Discord. You will have trouble finding past solutions, so will have to ask each time. And hope someone answers. That is why I stopped using FreeSwitch for voip, and dropped out of anything IRC or mailing list supported.


----------



## David_R8 (May 11, 2021)

gerritv said:


> I can't picture long term support using Discord. You will have trouble finding past solutions, so will have to ask each time. And hope someone answers. That is why I stopped using FreeSwitch for voip, and dropped out of anything IRC or mailing list supported.


There's also a wiki that is updated regularly.
Discord saved my bacon last night when I ran into problems with the software install. Access to folks who have built or are building the same machine is a key for me.


----------



## David_R8 (May 11, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> @David_R8 Did you look at using your CNC plasma unit as a CNC router? If/when I get to doing mine, that is kind of my plan but seeing as I know little of the road you have been down, not sure if it is reasonable.
> 
> My reasoning for thinking it would be an easy (relatively) conversion is this.....
> X-Y hardware and software would be the same and already done
> ...


I thought about it briefly but the CNC plasma cutter is not sufficiently rigid to deal with the forces of a spindle.
There is the potential of using the CNC router as a plama cutter though.


----------



## YYCHM (May 11, 2021)

At this rate you will be slotting your faceplate under CNC control


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2021)

Big step today. I submitted the order for all the parts.
Linear rails
725mm HGR20 QTY (2)
425mm HGR20 QTY (2)
250mm HGR20 QTY (2)

Ball screws
825mm 1610 Ball Screw QTY (1)
525mm 1610 Ball Screw QTY (2)
300mm 1204 Ball Screw QTY (1)
HGW20CC QTY (6)

Motors, driver and board
4 x Nema 23 Stepper Motors
4 x DM542 Stepper Drivers
Parallel Port Breakout Board + DB25 Cable
5 x LJ8A3-2-Z-AX M8
360w Switching Power Supply

Shaft Couplers:
XB25*30 8*10 QTY (1)
XB25*30 8*10 QTY (2)
XB25*30 8*10 QTY (2)

Cable Chain 25*57 QTY (2)

Spindle + VFD Package 
2.2kw Water Cooled Spindle + VFD
10m Water Pipe + Flange Type 80mm Spindle Mount
ER20 Collet Set
220V


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 13, 2021)

Yeah looks like a big step forward - I need to measure my ball screws lengths first and then I submit my own order for RF 30 CNC. 

I am also planning to use Linux CNC. Mach3 feels legacy and a bit obsolete without any future support. Mach4 Hobby feels a bit pricey for what you get. Linux CNC is free, has excellent support and you do not need a motion card to start with - can upgrade later on.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 13, 2021)

I went with linixcnc , moderate learning curve but great community and wait for it..... source code.

I use a Mesa 7i76E (Ethernet interface ) board which has the driver support plus field I/O . No regrets so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2021)

Thanks @Tom Kitta it's a big leap for me as I'm not Linux/LinuxCNC experienced at all. And the learning curve is pretty vertical. 

@kevin.decelles I went with a parallel port breakout board because I was/am completely bewildered by the Mesa documentation. I may move to a Mesa board as I get more comfortable with LinuxCNC and how the thing works. In theory it's a simple machine but the ancillary wiring to make everything run and be safe is a bit daunting.
Attached is the 'recommended' wiring diagram.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 13, 2021)

I also plan to upgrade to Mesa board later on. The motion board simply takes the motion load off the PC which is not designed to easily do the "motion" part due to being a multitask oriented system. To put it the other way, PC OS switches loads on the CPU from one task to the other all the time - this is OK for humans as the fact that one app runs for 1ms and then another runs for a 1ms is not a big deal - we cannot notice. BUT motion control needs to send thousands of signals every second... That is a LOT of signals - and if few are miss timed due to task switching you may have a problem. 

There is an app in CNC linux that determines what is the worst case scenario for PC lag & adjusts your timings to that - BUT that may not be too grainy enough and is not a guarantee - you may have occasionally "worse" then worst case. There are no guarantees. 

Mesa board or any other motion controller is real time & removes all these issues - motion board only does motion - no task switching.


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2021)

What are you going to run to start with @Tom Kitta?


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 13, 2021)

Same as you BOB via parallel port. I am just getting the RF30 on a base now, then I take it apart a bit to see length of ball screws I need. I think I should go with same length as the old screws are or next bigger offered. You can always cut shorter but making it longer is not possible. I only need two screws for X and Y as Z is controlled by the fine feed control on the quill. Not sure how well Z will work but everyone else seems to go with the same setup. 

This is my first CNC so I hope I do not screw up too much.


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> Same as you BOB via parallel port. I am just getting the RF30 on a base now, then I take it apart a bit to see length of ball screws I need. I think I should go with same length as the old screws are or next bigger offered. You can always cut shorter but making it longer is not possible. I only need two screws for X and Y as Z is controlled by the fine feed control on the quill. Not sure how well Z will work but everyone else seems to go with the same setup.
> 
> This is my first CNC so I hope I do not screw up too much.



You and me both!


----------



## YYCHM (May 13, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> You and me both!



Isn't your plasma cutter CNC controled?


----------



## David_R8 (May 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Isn't your plasma cutter CNC controled?



Yes but the router is going to be three axis and controlled by completely different software.


----------



## David_R8 (May 15, 2021)

Another big step today.
Picked up the 2"x3"x.125 wall tubing and a roll of PETG 1.75mm filament for the 3D printed motor mounts.
Next step is to modify the parameters in the Fusion 360 file so that the radius of the 3D printed parts will match the steel.

Edit: modified the F360 file and downloaded all the assembly tool stl’s for printing.


----------



## David_R8 (May 16, 2021)

Deburred and painted the steel today.


----------



## Tom O (May 16, 2021)

Looks like they are all standing straight at 90* ( better check your saw )


----------



## David_R8 (May 16, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Looks like they are all standing straight at 90* ( better check your saw )



That was the saw at Metal Supermarket. 
Though mine also cuts that straight.


----------



## YYCHM (May 16, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> That was the saw at Metal Supermarket.
> Though mine also cuts that straight.



Ohhhh..... you said the MSM swear word.  You had better go hide for a bit now


----------



## David_R8 (May 16, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ohhhh..... you said the MSM swear word. You had better go hide for a bit now



My local MSM is excellent. 
Their prices are very competitive with other island suppliers.


----------



## David_R8 (May 25, 2021)

Built the table for the CNC router. 
Nothing special, just construction lumber from my stockpile. 
I’ve since added a shelf for the computer and electronics.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 27, 2021)

This might be a dumb question, but why do you not just add CNC to your mill?  You would have the rigidity, and the CNC control.  Or are you looking to go bigger than your mill will allow?

Just curious.


----------



## David_R8 (May 27, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but why do you not just add CNC to your mill?  You would have the rigidity, and the CNC control.  Or are you looking to go bigger than your mill will allow?
> 
> Just curious.


That's a very fair question. I don't want to lose the manual aspect of the mill. My plans for the CNC router are to make wooden type for printing and the odd aluminum piece like these.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 27, 2021)

Reasonable answer.  And there is always the "There is so much to learn in this kind of project"


----------



## David_R8 (May 27, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> Reasonable answer.  And there is always the "There is so much to learn in this kind of project"


Oh no doubt about that... the LinuxCNC curve is pretty near vertical for me. 
This is a sample wiring diagram.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 28, 2021)

The physical wiring on linixcnc is the east part

The logical setup inside the software is pretty interesting......

But so rewarding because nothing is hidden or proprietary .... great user community

Reach out if you get stuck... might be able to help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (May 28, 2021)

Thanks @kevin.decelles, appreciate the offer!


----------



## YotaBota (May 28, 2021)

Okay, I'll bite,,,, what are the aluminium pieces for?


----------



## David_R8 (May 28, 2021)

Hah! Those are brackets to mount the headlight on my Honda NT650. Mine are bent from when the previous owner threw it down the track


----------



## YotaBota (May 28, 2021)

Figured it had to do with a bike just wasn't for what.


----------



## David_R8 (May 30, 2021)

Drilled and tapped the major frame members.
Three X beams = 24 48 holes not tapped.
Two Y beams = 24 holes tapped for M6.
The grey things are 3D printed patterns for marking hole placement.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 2, 2021)

Well this is exciting!
A big bunch of the required parts are on their way


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 3, 2021)

I got most of my parts as well - I am waiting for ball screws now.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 3, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> I got most of my parts as well - I am waiting for ball screws now.



Where did you order from Tom?


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 7, 2021)

Well now the fun really begins!
Rails, ball screws, steppers, drivers etc arrived today.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice 
That is pretty accurate service if it arrived before 5pm.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm pretty impressed with the delivery. The boxes are very heavy but the boxes are intact.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 7, 2021)

So I'm going to go down parallel paths with the build:
Mechanical: all of the rails, ball screws and everything related to linear motion.
Electronics: motors, drivers, cards, limit switches etc. The PC I'm using is in the house so I'll mock up the motors and everything on a board to make sure it all works before moving it to the machine.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 8, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Big step today. I submitted the order for all the parts.
> Linear rails
> 725mm HGR20 QTY (2)
> 425mm HGR20 QTY (2)
> ...



@David_R8 Where did you order these supplies from? McMaster or elsewhere? Sorry if I missed it. You might have mentioned it somewhere. I wondered about making my Plasma cutter with ball screws and 1x2 tubing instead of the gear rack. Since you mentioned that this router build could do plasma too, I am wondering if building a more rigid frame for my first build could do both router and plasma. But knowing nothing about this stuff, perhaps building the plasma like yours is worth the lessons learned in the process. It sounds, from your posts, you are learning very quickly. 

I don't know much about either so just pondering out loud.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey Shawn, because I have little experience in this realm I relied on the fellow who designed and set up an arrangement with an AliExpress store to provide the vast majority of the kit parts.
There's a metric frame size calculator where you input the size of machine you want and it generates an email to the store for a quote. It is pretty comprehensive; linear rails and guides, ball screws, steppers and drivers, spindle and VFD, breakout board for LinuxCNC but lacks cabling and some other minor parts.
Check it out here.
https://wiki.printnc.info/en/home
and here
https://threedesign.store/


----------



## Tom O (Jun 8, 2021)

You might like this
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac..."upsell_type\":null,\"grouping_info\":null}"}


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 8, 2021)

Tom O said:


> You might like this
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/842539836686289/?ref=category_feed&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking={"qid":"6971484221092404603","mf_story_key":"4012190375554574","commerce_rank_obj":"{\"target_id\":4012190375554574,\"target_type\":0,\"primary_position\":138,\"ranking_signature\":1182186913545584640,\"commerce_channel\":504,\"value\":4.9691544148695e-6,\"upsell_type\":null,\"grouping_info\":null}"}


Thanks, too bad I'm on Vancouver Island  
I might ping them anyway


----------



## Tom O (Jun 8, 2021)

I could pick it up for you if that works


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 8, 2021)

@Tom O looks like I can get a brand new one for the same price.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 8, 2021)

I will get one later on - these can indeed be had for around $50 or less. Depending on functions needed. It is an upgrade same as true motion control board.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 8, 2021)

No problem I thought I’d put it out there.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 9, 2021)

So back at the beginning of the thread I said I was going to use LinuxCNC to run this machine. 
I’ve been watching and reading discussions where folks really struggle with configuration and setup. 
I’d been leaning toward using grbl or grblHAL because of its simplicity and active development. 

Yesterday a member of the PrintNC Discord group who is an electronics engineer announced that he had designed a new breakout board that uses a Teensy 4.1 controller board. And that he was going to have 10 boards made for beta testing. 
I get board #2! 
View attachment 20210608_-_PrintNC_Hal_2000_-_GRBL_HAL_Controller_Beta_-_Board_Rev_A1_Final.pdf


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2021)

That should be interesting.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah, I'm actually quite excited because the prospects of LinucCNC were not that appealing.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2021)

Well I’ll be watching but you are quite a ways down the road with experience with this stuff I’ll grab my binoculars and try to follow along.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 9, 2021)

That's rather amusing that you say that as I feel as though I'm looking at a map and trying to figure out the best route to St John.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah I hear ya then they tell you “ Go west young man “


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 10, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> That's rather amusing that you say that as I feel as though I'm looking at a map and trying to figure out the best route to St John.


Hang a left once you get to Albuquerque


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 10, 2021)

A minor update: I managed to get the frame bolted together. Went very smoothly due  in large part to the excellent drill guides. 
There are four 6mm x 10mm SCHS at each connection point for a total of 24 SHCS holding the frame together.
Next step is to locate  and mount the Y-axis linear rails and lead screw bearing block mounts.
This is a screenshot of what I'm talking about. Arrows pointing to the lead screw bearing blocks mounts and linear rails.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 10, 2021)

Good progress tonight.
Got the bearing blocks mounted and the rails and roller slides on both Y-axis.




The pieces sitting over the rail are to centre the rail on the steel.








And the roller block in place.




Next I have to cut, drill and tap the steel risers that sit on the rollers and support the gantry.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 13, 2021)

Today’s progress. 
Got the roller mounts cut and squared up. Hit the 70mm length dead on. 
Drilled to match the roller guides and tapped to attach the X-axis gantry. 
Got the ball screws in and the roller mounts on. 
And cut the X-axis gantry to length and drilled the mounting holes. Still need to add the linear rails to the gantry. 



























The next thing to build is the Z-axis. It’s a complicated assembly so I’ll need to read the instructions a few times!


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2021)

Tonight’s progress was mounting the bearing blocks and upper and lower linear rails on the X-axis gantry. 
Lots of careful measuring and drilling. And tapping. Thank goodness for spiral taps!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks to be getting a little crowded in that there shop


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 15, 2021)

It's a bit but only because I have the horizontal bandsaw out of place.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 1, 2021)

Finally managed to get into the shop after the heat dome. 
Got the X axis rollers done and the temporary Z axis plate made. 











Need some more M6 hardware though.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 7, 2021)

Got an aluminum Z plate made instead of the wood plate.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 7, 2021)

Why does that recess look so crudely machined?


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 7, 2021)

It's a bit rough. The maker said his endmill was dull and feed rate was too high. I'm going to give it a pass with my 1" facemill.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 7, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> It's a bit rough. The maker said his endmill was dull and feed rate was too high. I'm going to give it a pass with my 1" facemill.



The maker?


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, I had them made for me because I didn't have time to get the material and do all the machining.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 19, 2021)

Not much progress here as I had the shop apart to move the grinder out.
Now I'm waiting on metric hardware for the Z axis and arrival of the new board for the grblHAL system.
I have the X and Y axis completed and everything works using a spare Arduino Mega board. When the new board arrives I'll start the permanent wiring job.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Small progress update...
After a much enjoyed week away I'm back at it.
Managed to secure the rest of the hardware to finish the mechanical build.
And...shocking no one more than myself, I managed to get the custom built, Teensy 4.1-based control board flashed with grblHAL and working with CNCjs and OpenBuilds controller software.
So my next step is to build out the electronics.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 27, 2021)

Z axis is built.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey all, thought I best drop in here so you don't think that I've dropped off the planet.
CNC project is slowly progressing but I've been completely occupied with my two full time jobs and numerous Fall house projects.
I'm down a staff member at work so my three person team is two  
I'm also the treasurer for an independent school and we've been prepping for and working through our inspection by govt officials in advance of our certification. 
So not a lot of productive shop time I'm afraid.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 14, 2021)

Glad to hear from you @David_R8 !


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 15, 2022)

Picked up a used computer enclosure to house all of the electronics!
$20 including three fans!


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 15, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I've been jonesing for a CNC router for a while now.
> Two main criteria
> 1) it had to fit on a 2' x3' table...my welding table.
> 2) it had to be able to mill aluminum with decent results.
> ...


any idea of your build costs yet?


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 15, 2022)

I paid $1200 for the kit which included:
VFD
2.2KW watercooled spindle
Water pump
4 lengths of linear rail
6 rail blocks
4 stepper motors
4 stepper drivers
ER20 collet set
5 limit switches
1/2 metric tonne of hardware
Cable chains
Steel for the frame was about $100
$90 for a custom Teensy 4.1 breakout board
It will have a working area of 32" w x 24" deep.

I almost pressed buy on a Sienci Longmill before deciding to go this route but they were too big and I also wanted to be able to mill aluminum.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 15, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I paid $1200 for the kit which included:
> VFD
> 2.2KW watercooled spindle
> Water pump
> ...


wow that is not bad at all considering that you have a 3 hp water cooled spindle... what is your water supply?

That sounds like it will serve my need well.  I had been considering the rs-cnc32 but really wanted a more rigid frame. Still I need to decide soon because I have parts I need made


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> wow that is not bad at all considering that you have a 3 hp water cooled spindle... what is your water supply?
> 
> That sounds like it will serve my need well.  I had been considering the rs-cnc32 but really wanted a more rigid frame. Still I need to decide soon because I have parts I need made


I'll be going the Home Depot bucket route 
Well it will be more elegant than that, likely some sort of clear lidded container, with maybe 8 litre capacity.
The PrintNC community is super active. Some of the builds are insanely well done. There's a fair number of Canucks building them too. I printed a full set of parts for a local fellow here and I know of two other machines over in Vancouver.
Wiki: https://wiki.printnc.info/en/home
Build gallery: https://www.notion.so/PrintNC-Gallery-and-Build-Logs-bca2e38f6f4049798569d32599a8b03b
Discord: https://discord.com/channels/648972213734604807/744912871791657081


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 15, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I'll be going the Home Depot bucket route
> Well it will be more elegant than that, likely some sort of clear lidded container, with maybe 8 litre capacity.
> The PrintNC community is super active. Some of the builds are insanely well done. There's a fair number of Canucks building them too. I printed a full set of parts for a local fellow here and I know of two other machines over in Vancouver.
> Wiki: https://wiki.printnc.info/en/home
> ...



I use a large cooler with a drain, and several 1 gallon milk jugs frozen into blocks for such cooling needs. 

I think I am convinced... even through the kits are now 1500 and shipping logistics may be an issue...


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I use a large cooler with a drain, and several 1 gallon milk jugs frozen into blocks for such cooling needs.
> 
> I think I am convinced... even through the kits are now 1500 and shipping logistics may be an issue...


Everything has gone up in price. I ordered mine last Feb I think. Shipping was 'free' if you can believe it.
I forgot that the kit also included three ball screws and the necessary bearing blocks.
The Aliexpress seller has their own channel in the Discord and they have worked very hard to cater to the needs of the community.
I forgot to mention the main site





						Home - ThreeDesign - Home of the PrintNC
					

Low cost, High-Performance Steel Frame, Ball Screw & Linear Rail CNC Have questions and want fast community-driven answers? Click here to join the Discord chat! Video Courtesy of ProjectssByBrian 100% Free and Open Source, the PrintNC is the next generation of high performance, affordable CNC...




					threedesign.store
				



And therein is a frame size calculator which shoots off your specs to the Aliexpress store who will prepare a quote.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 16, 2022)

Dropped all the major components into the computer case today.
From top left:
VFD
12v power supply for control board 
36v power supply for stepper drivers
(fan which will go above the power supplies)
Four stepper drivers
Control board 
I will mount another fan on the bottom of the enclosure to blow across the stepper drivers.
Waiting on wire raceway before I can start wiring in earnest.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 16, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Dropped all the major components into the computer case today.
> From top left:
> VFD
> 12v power supply for control board
> ...



what brand stepper drivers does the aliexpress store sell? 

I think I'm going to start making small purchases locally when I see deals. I'm also going to go with DIN mounted power supplies and make mounted for the stepper drivers. I have a bunch of DIN terminal blocks already


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 16, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> what brand stepper drivers does the aliexpress store sell?
> 
> I think I'm going to start making small purchases locally when I see deals. I'm also going to go with DIN mounted power supplies and make mounted for the stepper drivers. I have a bunch of DIN terminal blocks already


They seem like generic DM542 drivers. I know some folks on the Discord had issues with missing steps and had to replace the kit drivers with drivers from StepperOnline. I hope not to have that problem!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Jan 16, 2022)

Looks like a great project.  I'd love to build a small router that size someday too, but not sure where I'd put it.  Might have to hang it from the ceiling lol.  Looking forward to following along with your build.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 16, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Looks like a great project.  I'd love to build a small router that size someday too, but not sure where I'd put it.  Might have to hang it from the ceiling lol.  Looking forward to following along with your build.


It's funny you mention hanging it from the ceiling as I briefly considered doing that. The router is sized to fit on my 24"x36" welding table as I thought that I could suspend the router from the ceiling when not in use. Now that I have it largely built that's not happening. I sold my surface grinder to make space for the table that I built to hold the router.
Thanks for following along on my CNC newbie adventure!


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 9, 2022)

Much progress has been made. 
I picked up a used PC tower case and have managed to stuff in all the electronics. 
Put on the cable chains and ran all the cabling save for the limit switches. Still figuring out mounting setup for those.
Had a bit of a technical glitch getting connected to my custom made grblHAL motion control board but with the help of the PrintNC community I managed to get that sorted. 
T-tracks arrived yesterday so those will get screwed the the frame between MDF strips. 
I'll add some pics later


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 13, 2022)

Spent the afternoon in the shop working on the router. Good progress but I didn't hit my stretch goal of a test cut.
Did manage to get all the cabling pulled, limit switches and triggers installed and tested and the spindle end of the cable is soldered on.
Next step is connect the VFD, cut the spoilboard to fit and make a test cut.

Inductive limit switch and trigger




X-axis cable chain





Spindle. Four 16ga wires plus the shielding. I really hate soldering GX connectors.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I've had to make a direction change electronics-wise. Previously I was going to use a custom made grblHAL board and IOSender as control software. I've had  many issues flashing the board, proximity sensors that work in the morning and then not work that afternoon without any changes to hardware or software.
So I decided to move to the UCCNC control software from CNCDrive and their AXBB-E motion control board.
It's proprietary which I have some nervousness about but there is a huge user base and the developers are very responsive.





						CNCdrive - motion controls
					

CNC drives, control systems



					cncdrive.com
				








						CNCdrive - motion controls
					

CNC drives, control systems



					cncdrive.com


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 16, 2022)

I was at David's place yesterday and saw this machine. Having pretty much zero knowledge of CNC this for me is the R2D2 of shop machines, really cool to see but I don't know if I would try one. Hell I still have my slide rule from the drafting days.
@David_R8 - are you going to need some kind of strain relief (spring) for the spindle wire? It looks like it could bend over and not take it well.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 16, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> I was at David's place yesterday and saw this machine. Having pretty much zero knowledge of CNC this for me is the R2D2 of shop machines, really cool to see but I don't know if I would try one. Hell I still have my slide rule from the drafting days.
> @David_R8 - are you going to need some kind of strain relief (spring) for the spindle wire? It looks like it could bend over and not take it well.


Hah, my dad taught me to use a slide rule because well, it was important to know how to use on in case ones calculator died. I was the only person doing grade 12 physics without a calculator because I was not allowed to have one. Alas, now I can barely add two three digit numbers.

Good eye, yes a strain relief is necessary as it's super flexible cable. I'll print something up to connect the cooling hoses and VFD cable to the Z axis motor mount.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 23, 2022)

My new controller arrived today!


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 23, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> My new controller arrived today!
> View attachment 21323


now we can get excited.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 23, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> now we can get excited.


The thing is seriously stout. It's on a steel base plate. Probably weighs 500g


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 23, 2022)

Now it's time to start filling up the enclosure.
Here is a rudimentary (emphasis on rudimentary!) sketch of how it's going to come together.





From the top left VFD , 5v/24v power supply for the controller and limit switches, 36v power supply for the stepper drivers,
Middle is a row of Dinkle terminal blocks for power distribution and the AXBB-E controller.
Bottom left are 120v breaker, contactor, 12v power supply for the three fans, and the four stepper drivers.
In the top right on the outside are the e-stop, and on/off switches. There may be a potentiometer for VFD speed control. We shall see how controlling the YLang VFD via PWM turns out.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 25, 2022)

Stole a bit of time at the end of the day to arrange electronics.
I think this layout will work.
The only slightly awkward part is that the wires for the stepper drivers come out of the side of the control board that faces the power supplies. I put the control board on risers so I can run the wires underneath. If it looks messy I’ll just run them out the top and through the wire duct.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 27, 2022)

Massive progress today. At 10:30am I had the electronics laid out as in the photo in the above post.
At 3 PM I had all the DC and the AC wiring done except for the breaker, contactor, on/off and emergency stop switches wired in. Shortly after 3pm I had movement on all three axes!
Very happy with how the wiring turned out. Super impressed with the UCCNC software.
Just have to drill the bottom left panel for cable glands for power, stepper cables and limit switches. Top right panel will get emergency stop and on/off switches.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 28, 2022)

Another big step tonight.
I was struggling with getting the limit switches set up. Wiring was right but they weren't working as expected.
A bit of research revealed some user error in the configuration. a couple of changes in the software config and now all axis have working limit switches and the homing cycle works!
I'm about a hair's breadth away from cutting


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 28, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Another big step tonight.
> I was struggling with getting the limit switches set up. Wiring was right but they weren't working as expected.
> A bit of research revealed some user error in the configuration. a couple of changes in the software config and now all axis have working limit switches and the homing cycle works!
> I'm about a hair's breadth away from cutting


You are lucky that you're an entire continent away.... or I'd be visiting along with a USB stick filled with designs


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 28, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> You are lucky that you're an entire continent away.... or I'd be visiting along with a USB stick filled with designs


I had plans to build a hollow body bass with a nice carved top I wanted to use cnc router to rough out for me... but my joints in my hands got too bad, so I sold my existing bass and amp... but cnc is great for cutting mould pieces for boat models


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 28, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I had plans to build a hollow body bass with a nice carved top I wanted to use cnc router to rough out for me... but my joints in my hands got too bad, so I sold my existing bass and amp... but cnc is great for cutting mould pieces for boat models


Funny enough I think I have just enough work area to do a bass


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 28, 2022)

Is it still a "PrintNC router" or has it morphed into something else?


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 28, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Is it still a "PrintNC router" or has it morphed into something else?


Still a PrintNC, the core of the design is still exactly as intended, the only shift I made was to go with a commercially available motion control board and software. Everything else is exactly as I planned it and true to the PrintNC design philosophy.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 28, 2022)

@David_R8 I watched the videos you linked. I don't have a complete comprehension of the CNC mechanics & certainly not the electronics, but I was impressed with various 3DP fixtures & how they integrated the base tube frame build. Look forward to yours as it proceeds to completion. CNC looks like a rabbit hole to oblivion. I dare not stare into the light LOL


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 1, 2022)

PeterT said:


> @David_R8 I watched the videos you linked. I don't have a complete comprehension of the CNC mechanics & certainly not the electronics, but I was impressed with various 3DP fixtures & how they integrated the base tube frame build. Look forward to yours as it proceeds to completion. CNC looks like a rabbit hole to oblivion. I dare not stare into the light LOL


To give you a sense of the capabilities of this DIY machine have a look at this:
This is cutting 1/2 plywood at 8000mm/min.








						20220224_164628.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 1, 2022)

So a thing happened.
Nothing amazing. But I had to see if everything worked.
No magic smoke from the spindle or VFD
Coolant pump worked.
No broken endmill from crashing into any thing.
But I had my hand on the e-stop the whole time 
Despite how much I've learned I now know how little I know and how much more I have to learn.
Still to do:
- Wire in contactor, physical e-stop, on/off buttons.
- Drill a boatload of holes in the enclosure for cable glands
- Install enclosure cooling fans (arriving Thursday)
- Route limit switch wiring in enclosure
- Route stepper cables in enclosure
- Finish spoil board attachment


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 4, 2022)

More progress on the enclosure today.
Stepper driver cables in place and secured. 





All cable glands except for the limit switches are in. 
Top is spindle cable from the VFD, then stepper drivers, Ethernet cable and power. 




Estop and on/off switches are in and working correctly.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Mar 5, 2022)

Nicely done.  Very neat and tidy!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 5, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Nicely done.  Very neat and tidy!


Thanks Dan. Lots of planning to get everything in and placed in a way that kept line and low voltage separate.  
And I had to learn about contactors and latching circuits. 
This project has been a tremendous learning experience for me. And I’ve not even started the actual design and machining aspect of it!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 6, 2022)

Had a big breakthrough with the UCCNC software tonight. I was struggling to get soft limits working. If I homed and then enabled soft limits I would get a message that a soft limit had been reached. Which didn't make any sense to me as the machine was at Zero on all axes.

Turns out that homing in UCCNC doesn't automatically zero the machine coordinates. There’s a checkbox on each axis to zero that axis' machine coordinates when homed. Checked them for all axes and entered the travel distances and now my soft limits work. Pretty darn happy about that!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 6, 2022)

Another big progress step.
I was struggling to get my AXBB-E board and UCCNC software to control my VFD which powers the spindle.
A bunch of research gave me some direction.

In the end I used the following connections:
VFD terminal     AXBB-E Terminal
VI             --->   AO1
GND        --->   5V0 (from 5V power out not 5V0 Port 1)
XGND      --->    24V0 (I took this from my 24V common)
FWD        --->    Pin 7, Port 1

In the UCCNC software:
Spindle config screen: set "PWM Pin" to Pin 7, Port 1
I/O Setup screen: set "Spindle PWM -> analog ch" to 1

On the VFD:
Parameter 00.01 set to 1


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm loving this thread... and how you've included sufficient bread crumbs for me to follow on identical build


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 6, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I'm loving this thread... and how you've included sufficient bread crumbs for me to follow on identical build


Happy to try and keep it well documented. Good documentation was always a thing for me and this project has proven just how important it is. The manual for the AXBB-E board is good but the UCCNC manual could use a good dose of explaining what settings do.

I would never have figured out the soft limit thing had someone not explained two things:

1) that a different screen set was available that showed both work and machine coordinates at the same time. This let me see that homing zeroed the work coordinates but not the machine coordinates.
This is the screen set that I had to find. This is a shot after homing. Notice the Work Co. are zero but the Machine Co. for Y is -429.7450.
So when I enabled the Y axis soft limit of -264, the controller immediately said "Whoa there big fella, you're already out of bounds, you ain't going anywhere!" (or something that )





2) what the "Auto Set" checkbox did. As soon as I checked this box and homed the machine all the coordinates set to zero which allowed my Y soft limit of -264 work. (This is not a screen shot of my software but an example)


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 10, 2022)

Designed and cut my first actual project on the router.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks like a wahoo moment!!!
You're either over designed or under tooled.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 10, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Looks like a wahoo moment!!!
> You're either over designed or under tooled.


Definitely both!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 13, 2022)

I tried out vcarving for the first time.
Went ok in my books.



 

Tried using my corner finder today and ran into a bit of a problem.
When I tried to clip on the magnet that is connected to the DC0 I got a spark.
Eventually found a proximity sensor with an internal short sending 24v+ to the sensor body thus energizing the entire steel mass so connecting the DC0 lead was dead short and shut down the software.
New sensor is on it's way.
In the mean time I made a quick sensor mount out of acrylic to isolate the sensor from the frame.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 16, 2022)

Started rewiring my limit switches into the consolidation block.
Block is mounted at the end of the cable tray on the gantry.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 23, 2022)

These beauties just arrived. A gift from a member of Hobby Machinist. 
Six Onsrud 3/8” solid carbide two-flute compression endmills. A cool $124 USD each!


----------



## Tom O (Mar 23, 2022)

Your a lucky Son of a B!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 23, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Your a lucky Son of a B!


I'm a bit speechless to be honest!


----------



## PeterT (Mar 25, 2022)

I had to look up 'compression' end mill. Is this a preferred weapon of choice for certain materials like wood or composites?









						The Correct Way To Setup A Compression End Mill
					






					www.stepcraft.us


----------

